# A Dorito for a taco shell



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Taco Bell to Launch Nacho Cheese Doritos Taco Shells Nationwide, Cool Ranch Flavor to Follow?

Even KaeJS won't be able to resist going back to Taco Bell for this...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Taco Bell to Launch Nacho Cheese Doritos Taco Shells Nationwide, Cool Ranch Flavor to Follow?
> 
> Even KaeJS won't be able to resist going back to Taco Bell for this...


You are so cruel....
Doritos striking a deal with Taco Bell? It had to happen sooner or later.

I'm sure being the frugal person that he is, he'll line up with the rest of their former customers for the taco shells with the mystery chemical composition. Hopefully the rest of the filling doesn't contain their mystery (aka road kill) meat.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I won't eat anything that requires you to wear a blue latex glove


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mind_business said:


> I won't eat anything that requires you to wear a blue latex glove


Just heard on the news..huge Canada wide recall ordered by the CFIA.
Lots of e-coli found in pre-packaged hamburger....urp!

Anybody still want to try the mystery meat-by-product-chemical filling
at Taco "Hell"? ..and we are worried about too much gluten in our diets? 

read this then...the discomfort you get afterwards is "free"...!
http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Taco+Bell+meat+filling+explained/4239009/story.html


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

carverman said:


> Doritos striking a deal with Taco Bell? It had to happen sooner or later.


I think that they are both owned by PepsiCo? If not they have had some sort of common ownship now or in the recent past.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Taco Bell used to be owned by Pepsi but was spun off into its own company (YUM) a few years back along with KFC.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay I have to admit taco hell scares me a bit, but I may go to eat this. I love Doritos. I used yo put them in my sandwiches and subs.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Okay I have to admit taco hell scares me a bit, but I may go to eat this. I love Doritos. I used yo put them in my sandwiches and subs.


If you like tacos (and I do too) make them at home. You can get the taco
shells, buy some ground beef (at a store you can still trust for the quality
and integrity of their meat) and make your own fixings. 

Remember KaeJS experience with them a few months ago? He survived
to tell about it, but today with e-coli in ground hamburger being recalled,
the last thing you want to eat is meat filling that you don't know what the
source is or how it has been handled.

For doritos. get the "restaurant" package, sold in stores, spread
on a cookie sheet, sprinkle with shredded cheese, bits of peppers,
sweet onion, and any other garnish and bake in an oven for a
few minutes until the cheese is melted..not only do these taste
good, but you wont get sick from eating the "mystery meat" filling.
at Taco Helle.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I make my own tacos and lots of things at home. I make my own nachos too, Honestly, its the idea of a taco shell shaped Doritos. I think I am just easily nfluenced by gimmicky food things. 

I remember Kaes last experience, hence why I don't ea fast food often, especially at taco bell. The allure of the Doritos shell might be too much. I got sucked in on the double decker chicken sandwich with two chicken patties as buns at KFC too. It's a good thing these things are just limited times.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

My aunt showed me "taco baggies". You take a bag your favourite Doritos and cut the side off the bag (lengthwise) and open it up like a canoe. Throw in your beef, lettuce, tomato, etc. and give it a shake.

Delicious.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I got sucked in on the double decker chicken sandwich* with two chicken patties as buns at KFC too*. It's a good thing these things are just limited times.


I haven't bought any KFC product in a long long time..I don't know about
the outlets where you are..but here they they are so greasy they turn
your stomach..especially their fried chicken..so much grease that if you squeeze the piece about a table spoon of oil comes off the piece and runs
down your fingers onto your hand. Not knowing what kind of vegetable
oil they use and the temperatures, that oil can contain some other
undesirable stuff in it. 

Nothing wrong with fried chicken done properly..it's the way it is handled at these KFC outlets and the process..can you spell cinder...salmon -ella?


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Plugging Along: I barely survived the Double Down era as well. I'll see you in line when this taco comes out. 

Carver: The mystery meat is actually a bit more appealing considering the e-coli recall. Imagine the Taco Bell ads: *Only 85% real beef; 15% less likely to cause e-coli!*

jcgd: I'm pretty sure taco baggies just found it's way onto my dinner menu this week.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Carver: The mystery meat is actually a bit more appealing considering the e-coli recall. Imagine the Taco Bell ads: *Only 85% real beef; 15% less likely to cause e-coli!*


sure be my guest. 
I read a book a couple of years ago about a father that investigated why
his daughter got sick and died from a deadly strain of e-coli. Wish I can
still remember the title..anyway..he traced the supply chain down to a
abattoir that killed the cows and hung them up as they went down the
conveyor. They cut the heads off to make "hamburger". Some of the heads
dropped into the excrement from the cattle below and the guts as they
were gutted. The workers simply picked up the heads and threw them on
a conveyor where they were stripped of flesh and went into the hamburger
bought by this "fast food chain" at a discount. The meat was contaminated
with e-coli but the chain didn't care. They trucked it to their distribution warehouse where it was made into patties for the chain and passed on
to the fast food retail outlets.

So the best parts of the cow..are not going into that 85% beef that they
are talking about in their filling. They add spices and chemicals to disguise the taste of possible contaminated meat...Some strains of ecoli
once they get into your system..ruin your kidneys and other organs..
as in the Walkerton water disaster where the two idiots turned off the
clorinater and the pig manure runoff got into the town drinking water.
Many people died as a result, and a lot have serious health problems to
this day.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Taco Bell used to be owned by Pepsi but was spun off into its own company (YUM) a few years back along with KFC.


It seems some executives must still be golf buddies and dreamed this one up.

Will be interesting to see if it's anything more than a limited time offer and a marketing PR effort.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jcgd said:


> My aunt showed me "taco baggies". You take a bag your favourite Doritos and cut the side off the bag (lengthwise) and open it up like a canoe. Throw in your beef, lettuce, tomato, etc. and give it a shake.
> 
> Delicious.


You can do this with corn chips too. I used to do this in university all the time, and it only recently that. Found out it was quite common, especially n Texas. They actually have it on some menus, but they seve it on a plate.



carverman said:


> I haven't bought any KFC product in a long long time..I don't know about
> the outlets where you are..but here they they are so greasy they turn
> your stomach..especially their fried chicken..so much grease that if you squeeze the piece about a table spoon of oil comes off the piece and runs
> down your fingers onto your hand. Not knowing what kind of vegetable
> ...



I guess I am a risk taker  I don't do it often, and I try not to think of it to be honest. I am trying things in moderation, even the crap stuff. On the funny note, Just had surgery a few weeks ago, and the day of my surgery, i was not cooking. Hubb was in charge of dinner, and he decides to bring home KFC It was not my first choice, he thought it would be good comfort food, and would help me heel better  my kids couldn't figure out how greasy chicken would make one heel better, and asked if it should be put on my wound. I future I didn't get sick that night when my body was weakened, so I am good to go for the Doritos taco


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Boston Pizza has taco salad on their menu--not sure it is rare or uncommon in Canada. We did it all the time as kids, presumably because children can eat it more easily than tacos.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> It was not my first choice, he thought it would be good comfort food, a*nd would help me heel better * my kids couldn't figure out how greasy chicken would make one heel better, and asked if it should be put on my wound. I future I didn't get sick that night when my body was weakened, so I am good to go for the Doritos taco


Yes, I know it's a typo P.A..but I just picturing a funny image in my mind..
with you behind Hubby..."heel ->heal->feel??? 

Greasy fried chicken may have not been a good choice after surgery, but
I suppose if you pull off the skin that holds the soaked in oil..it's not the
rest is not that bad. Glad you are on the mend with a full recovery..I missed your posts and replies.


----------

